# Buck Family Farm Golden Retrievers - Reliable?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bucky lacks an elbow clearance, so either it wasn’t done or he failed it. Passing hips and elbows are ALWAYS listed on OFA.org. That would be enough right there for me to say “No.” In addition, there are no clearances listed for heart and eyes. They may be done but not sent in for recording.

I can’t find Marzie listed on either k9data.com or OFA.org. So, again, a big fat “No” for me.

Sarge has the same issues as Bucky, so again, and Dahlia has the same issues as Marzie, so again, a big fat “No.”

Since you stated health is a prime concern for you, you need to keep looking. Where do you live?


----------



## Silo (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you so much. I appreciate your reply. We live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, you have a lot of good breeders within a days drive or so. You could start with Jennifer Craig at Harborview. I hope tonbreed to one of her boys this spring, and health/longevity is one of the reasons why.

https://harborviewgoldens.com

Also

Home - Hillock Goldens - Golden Retrievers - Ligonier, Pennsylvania


----------



## Silo (Dec 25, 2017)

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh, you have a lot of good breeders within a days drive or so. You could start with Jennifer Craig at Harborview. I hope tonbreed to one of her boys this spring, and health/longevity is one of the reasons why.
> 
> https://harborviewgoldens.com
> 
> ...



I wasn't even looking in Pennsylvania because of the Mennonite & Amish puppy mills. But I will check out the two breeders you've mentioned above. Thank you.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. If you feel it would be helpful, we have a very supportive section where you can share your beloved girl with us. 



Silo said:


> They have an upcoming litter due 12/28 for Buxton & Marzie, which might be of interest except when you go to look at the Dams & Sires, all have a link to their clearances, except for Marzie. This might be an oversight on their part, or maybe deliberate. I was hoping someone here might have better insight into whether or not this is a reliable breeder. Any help would be appreciated very much, Thank you in advance.


You have a good start by wanting a Breeder to have health certifications so you can have the best possible chance for a healthy puppy. This breeder is incredibly lacking. I will attach some screenshots and information at the bottom but their dogs that “have clearances” only have one out of 4 core health certifications. None have elbows. None appear to have had their heart certified by a cardiologist. None appear to receive their annual eye exam and certification. For $1400, they really should have more that just hips done. 

This is a set up that clearly creates income for the family. There is quite a large number of families that live on acreage and home school that have found Golden Retrievers are a good cash crop. It is not necessarily a bad thing but you do need to be cautious as they are less likely to be doing all they should from a health testing and quality perspective. When profit is the motive, health certifications can become too expensive. Not because the tests themselves are pricy but the true cost of certifications is the possibility of finding out a dog has failed a certification and should be removed from any breeding program. So, a lot never test and just claim things like, they have never had a problem. 

One more thing I noticed about this and similar sites is that it is quite common to brag about ancestors being Champions. The quality of dogs is a constant job and it is lost very quickly (within one generation) without careful planning and research. People show their dogs to get an unbiased opinion of an expert of the quality of their dogs. Breeders like this are not involved in the greater Golden world. They are not interested in having their breeding stock evaluated for quality. They know buyers want quality so they point to Champion ancestors as an example this high quality is magically in the puppies they are randomly breeding. 

High quality breeders don’t have this set up of lots of girls with a few unrelated boys. That is a set up for maximum profit, not quality. A breeder going for quality will find a boy that is the best match for a specific girl regardless of where he is. They are looking at structural strengths and weaknesses to determine what a girl need in a mate to give the best chance of improvement in the puppies. In a set up like this the breeding criteria is usually determined by what boy and girl are on site that are not too closely related. 

Here are some links, screenshots and infographics if you are looking to research this all a bit more. 

https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/begin-the-search/health-issues-introduction-section-a/
http://www.ofa.org
Canine Health Information Center: CHIC Information

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Silo (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you. This is very helpful information, and clearly I have more research ahead of me.

You know, I have learned so much in the last 3 weeks, since we lost our Golden. I thought we were doing everything right. We even took her for monthly acupuncture treatments to be proactive. One day after her 10th birthday, it was a devastating loss. I don't know if Hemangiosarcoma is hereditary, but I don't want to go through that ever again.


----------



## Matt Buck (Jan 2, 2018)

From Buck Family Farm: 
Hi Silo,
Marzie is our newest mom who recently turned two and is having her first litter. We have raised her from a puppy and she is in excellent health. She has not been for clearance testing yet due to her age. We generally begin clearance testing after 2 years old. 
We have never had a dog fail any testing. Our local vet provides hip testing but not elbows. We have been adding testing as we have the availability including genetic tests. None of our dogs have ever had problems with their elbows, hips, or any other genetic issue. We take great care and concern to send home healthy puppies from moms and dads with excellent health. Our dogs receive the highest level of care and are constantly interacting with our family.
Kelly and I are not really into social media threads like this but are very interested in answering any concerns or questions. Please give us a call with any questions. We would love to talk to you. They wont let us post it here but the phone number is on our website. 
Thanks, Matt


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Matt Buck said:


> From Buck Family Farm:
> Hi Silo,
> Marzie is our newest mom who recently turned two and is having her first litter. We have raised her from a puppy and she is in excellent health. She has not been for clearance testing yet due to her age. We generally begin clearance testing after 2 years old.
> We have never had a dog fail any testing. Our local vet provides hip testing but not elbows. We have been adding testing as we have the availability including genetic tests. None of our dogs have ever had problems with their elbows, hips, or any other genetic issue. We take great care and concern to send home healthy puppies from moms and dads with excellent health. Our dogs receive the highest level of care and are constantly interacting with our family.
> ...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LJack said:


> I am sorry for your loss. If you feel it would be helpful, we have a very supportive section where you can share your beloved girl with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this bears repeating. Over and over. Read it. It applies to you.


----------



## Matt Buck (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Robin from Prism Goldens,
Thank you for commenting about our farm. Our local Veterinary clinic is excellent and we are adding clearances as available. As you know, you cannot send a dog for accurate OFA testing until the age of two. We do genetic swab testing and have had perfect results. 
It is not just our vet that is declaring our dogs and puppies to be in excellent health, it is the many customers who have taken a puppy home from our farm and made them a part of their family. 
Thanks, Matt


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You did not address the inaccuracies on your site. 
If your vet was excellent in the true sense, he or she would know elbow clearances are part and parcel of OFA hip/elbow films. Elbows are on the same application as hips when they send to OFA. It is a $10 difference in price to OFA to add elbows. And no vet has the ability to eye an animal and pronounce them 'breedable' except from the livestock perspective. Please RE read the post that outlined the lacks in your breeding program. If you truly consider these dogs your family, and want to make a good example of husbandry for your children to follow into adulthood, get clearances. Because honestly, hips without elbows to me and the rest of the GR world who are actually involved in the breed means one thing- failed elbows. Your reluctance to do what you you claim to on your site tells me your real fear is a dog who you have merely fed and housed and vetted for 2 years will fail something and then you won't be able to breed it. Until you are compliant with the core 4 clearances, people will continue to come here and ask about you, and we will continue to post the holes in your methods. 
It's not that hard to do the right thing- dogs are no different in that respect from any other endeavor.

edit- the idea that you would not do clearances until after two because they are not final until then- BUT would breed an animal prior to two years old anyway is just contradictory.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt Buck said:


> Hi Robin from Prism Goldens,
> Thank you for commenting about our farm. Our local Veterinary clinic is excellent and we are adding clearances as available. As you know, you cannot send a dog for accurate OFA testing until the age of two. We do genetic swab testing and have had perfect results.
> It is not just our vet that is declaring our dogs and puppies to be in excellent health, it is the many customers who have taken a puppy home from our farm and made them a part of their family.
> Thanks, Matt


My senior gal who was a former breeder girl in an Oklahoma puppy mill had bilateral hip dysplasia a host of other health issues and whose sire had SAS. You could not tell by looking at them what their medical condition was. Please get those clearances done and dive further into the breed so you can make educated decisions on what you're breeding. 

Have you thought about attending a CCA for an independent eval of your dogs? Would certainly help you understand structural strengths/weaknesses and would go a lot further in helping you describe your dogs.


----------



## Matt Buck (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Robin from prism goldens and Sheetssm, thank you for your reply.
As stated in my previous post, we have never had a dog fail any clearances or testing. We currently do hips and genetic testing. We will add elbows and other tests as they are available. Thank you for your input, Matt


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Matt Buck said:


> Hi Robin from Prism Goldens,
> Thank you for commenting about our farm. Our local Veterinary clinic is excellent and we are adding clearances as available. As you know, you cannot send a dog for accurate OFA testing until the age of two. We do genetic swab testing and have had perfect results.
> It is not just our vet that is declaring our dogs and puppies to be in excellent health, it is the many customers who have taken a puppy home from our farm and made them a part of their family.
> Thanks, Matt


I'm just a pet owner, but I can tell you that the fact that you choose to breed your animals BEFORE you get the four health clearances through OFA would steer me FAR away from you as a someone I would consider. 

WHY would you breed any of your animals before they had the four OFA clearances on them? Just because they are two and because you can? That doesn't cut it for me as a potential puppy buyer. Neither do the supposed testimonies of your customers that your dogs are "perfect". No breeder has "perfect" results - another red flag to me as a buyer. 

At least now this thread will pop up when future buyers Google you and they can make an informed decision.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

To anyone who may read this thread in the future- ALL clearances are currently available everywhere in the USA. The poster the thread is concerning is denying availability in an effort to justify breeding animals who are- as all dogs without clearances are- not safe breeding prospects. Don't fall for any excuses.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Matt Buck said:


> Hi Robin from prism goldens and Sheetssm, thank you for your reply.
> As stated in my previous post, *we have never had a dog fail any clearances or testing*. We currently do hips and genetic testing. We will add elbows and other tests as they are available. Thank you for your input, Matt


They can't fail what they aren't tested for, can they? :no:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd also like to add. I'm "just" a pet owner, not even a breeder - and even the dog in my signature has had all four of his clearances done. Will never breed him (he IS still intact), but those clearances were important enough for my own edification to do them. And I will continue to get eye clearances yearly. 

You know what? It takes WORK to find the clinics for me to do this, but my dog is worth it. I would think your dogs should be too, as well as the puppies you're placing in people's homes should be worth it to make the EFFORT to get the four core clearances done. 

But what do I know? I'm just an unsuspecting potential buyer (and I am going to be adding a new puppy in the next six months, hopefully).


----------



## Matt Buck (Jan 2, 2018)

From Buck Family Farm
To anyone interested in buying a puppy from our farm: we are a simple, loving family doing the very best that we can to raise excellent puppies, fully aware of the responsibility that these are going to be future members of your family. We are constantly improving our farm and breeding practices and will continue to do so. There is a spirit of anger on these types of forums that we did not mean to step in to. Please give us a call with any questions or concerns. We would love to talk to you. Matt and Kelly


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt Buck said:


> From Buck Family Farm
> To anyone interested in buying a puppy from our farm: we are a simple, loving family doing the very best that we can to raise excellent puppies, fully aware of the responsibility that these are going to be future members of your family. We are constantly improving our farm and breeding practices and will continue to do so. There is a spirit of anger on these types of forums that we did not mean to step in to. Please give us a call with any questions or concerns. We would love to talk to you. Matt and Kelly


Do you need help finding a place to complete clearances? 

Since you're looking to improve your breeding practices, suggest joining your local GR club & get involved in the breed. At minimum, get a CCA on your dogs--no special training or grooming required. This will help you better understand the structure of your dogs as they rate against the standard.


----------



## Matt Buck (Jan 2, 2018)

sheetssm,
Thank you for your reply,
Although we always have more to learn, Kelly and I are very knowledgeable of the breed and the structure of Golden Retrievers. Several years of experience and research has given us a very thorough view of the pros and cons of Golden Retrievers (mostly all pros Thank you so much for your advice, Matt


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Matt Buck said:


> From Buck Family Farm
> There is a spirit of anger on these types of forums that we did not mean to step in to. Please give us a call with any questions or concerns. We would love to talk to you. Matt and Kelly


I'm not a breeder, just a long time golden lover who choses to get my beloved pets from responsible breeders who follow the GRCA health clearance requirements.

I don't see any anger here, just confusion as to why you would breed your dogs without the recommended clearances, when these tests are readily available and affordable.

Your own website even states "We are striving to improve the breed by gaining OFA health clearances and careful breeding of our best dogs," so on some level you must know that this is an important component of a good breeding program. The question remains, if you know it is important, why not do it?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt Buck said:


> sheetssm,
> Thank you for your reply,
> Although we always have more to learn, Kelly and I are very knowledgeable of the breed and the structure of Golden Retrievers. Several years of experience and research has given us a very thorough view of the pros and cons of Golden Retrievers (mostly all pros Thank you so much for your advice, Matt


when I looked at how you describe your goldens on your website, I thought a CCA would be perfect in helping you better articulate your girls & guy. I did a CCA with my oldest girl and they (3 different judges) evaluated her nose to tail and provided feedback. Very enlightening and an added bonus to you as a breeder, you won't need to rely on achievements of those dogs so far back in the pedigree but can also tout that you're ensuring the dogs you're breeding are meeting the breed standard.

You also didn't answer, but do you need help finding a place to get those clearances accomplished. I was able to locate a health clinic that was about 2 hrs from me that did everything (ophthalmologist eyes, cardiologist heart, OFA hips and elbows). Because you stated you would pursue clearances "when available" makes me think you might need some help in finding a place that does them now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Matt Buck said:


> Hi Robin from prism goldens and Sheetssm, thank you for your reply.
> As stated in my previous post, we have never had a dog fail any clearances or testing. We currently do hips and genetic testing. We will add elbows and other tests as they are available. Thank you for your input, Matt


Those clearances become available because the breeder makes an appointment with a vet to have the xrays taken and the exams done, and submitted to OFA. It's not an "as they are available" situation, the breeder makes it happen with deliberate action to schedule the appointment.

It's a choice, one that reputable breeders make on every dog they consider breeding BEFORE they breed them.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

There is no excuse for not obtaining all four clearances, plus genetic testing before breeding a dog. I live in South Dakota (aka middle of nowhere), and have a spayed 2 year old and I'm still getting clearances on her for my own reassurance (Genetic testing was $150, hips/elbows was $210 (no sedation)). I'll likely skip the heart clearance as I'm not breeding her, but eyes will be done annually at our local health clinic. 

To those puppy buyers, if I can do it for under $500 on a female I'm not even breeding, do you really want to pay money to someone breeding too young dogs without the recommended clearances? If clearances don't matter than you certainly shouldn't pay more than $500 for a puppy!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> when I looked at how you describe your goldens on your website, I thought a CCA would be perfect in helping you better articulate your girls & guy. I did a CCA with my oldest girl and they (3 different judges) evaluated her nose to tail and provided feedback. Very enlightening and an added bonus to you as a breeder, you won't need to rely on achievements of those dogs so far back in the pedigree but can also tout that you're ensuring the dogs you're breeding are meeting the breed standard."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

*Buck Family Farm Golden Retrievers*

Are you willing to do the responsible thing and get the health certification you are already claiming? 

It is a new year and perhaps time to turn over a new leaf. Doing something for years does not make anyone good. Learning, growing and challenging yourself does. 

So, here is where you are, a commercial Kennel claiming quality with no proof in any evaluation format done by experts. Claiming OFA health certifications when on most of your dogs 3 out 4 or the health certifications for Goldens are missing. 

Let’s make this easy. 

Can you commit to putting rubber to the road for your claims that yourdogs are healthy and you care so Much?

If the answer is yes, here you go. 

Head 11 minutes down the road to Perry Veterinary Clinic where they will gladly do hips and elbows for OFA submission. It should be around $300 for both x-rays plus the fee for OFA submission. Just elbows would be cheaper for those dogs that have hips done. 

Then head over about an hour and a half to Dr. Melanie Mineo
Animal Eye Care of Western New York
Lancaster, NY 14043
716-608-7700
Veterinary eye care, Animal Eye Care of Western New York Lancaster, NY Home 
for eyes certifications. Again a fee to examine and a small fee $12.00 to submit to OFA. 

Finally head over about an hour toward Rochester
to Leigh Griffiths DSAS, DACVIM (Cardio), VetMD, MRCVS, PhD
Veterinary Specialist
Mayo Clinic
Rochester New York 55905 
For cardiologist testing. Again a fee for the exam and a small fee to submit for OFA certifications.

So how about Matt and Kelly. Are you ready to back up that we care rhetoric with action? I hope so. How about you tell the public when you will complete the testing you already imply you have. Perhaps February 1st?


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

Just want to point out to any prospective puppy buyer as well as to the Buck Family Farms owners that the x-raying of elbows and OFA submittal of the same has been in existence since before the year 2000. Eyes and hips way before that time except it used to be CERF as the certifying organization for the eyes, but now is OFA for the past few years and OFA Hearts has been available for a long time too, just don't recall the time frame and year as I know just to do it all on my each and every dog that I even contemplate using in my breeding program in the future. The cost I pay to have all of these tests completed on an individual dog is around $333 including OFA fees total! A small price to pay for peace of mind that a parent of a litter of mine is at least tested and certified for all of the current certifications our breed should have done. I also have all 9 of the currently available DNA Genetic tests performed on each of my Goldens. I use Pawprint Genetics and when they are running their 50% off special pricing (which is quite often) I have them done. Only costs $165 total for all 9 tests (2 separate panels for Golden Retrievers). So at the most, all of the testing we should all be doing as breeders of this great breed runs me under $500. I feel if a breeder isn't willing to do this testing, then perhaps they should rethink why they are breeding in the first place as all of these OFA certifications (hips/elbows/heart/eyes) and DNA Genetic testing results only aid us in making better breeding decisions in the long run. And besides, excluding the eyes (which should be performed annually for a total cost of about $45 or less) depending on the breeder, when you divide the cost of these tests over how many litters a parent can have, the cost is minimal!


----------



## Silo (Dec 25, 2017)

I am glad to see someone from Bucks Family Farms found this thread. However, their responses to some very important concerns leave me underwhelmed, to say the least. Since posting this thread on this forum, we have made calls to several breeders who were recommended on this forum. Even those with no upcoming litters, or those with long wait lists, all mentioned the importance of all the aforementioned health clearances, and then some. They were all very generous with their time and advice. This has been an eye opening experience; and when you know better, you do better. I really appreciate all the knowledgeable folks on here. Thank you.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Matt Buck said:


> Hi Robin from prism goldens and Sheetssm, thank you for your reply.
> As stated in my previous post, we have never had a dog fail any clearances or testing. We currently do hips and genetic testing. We will add elbows and other tests as they are available. Thank you for your input, Matt


I am a veterinarian, “elbows and other tests” ARE available! Just because your local veterinarian doesn’t offer them (which, in and of itself, is bizarre and unbelievable) doesn’t mean they are not available, only that you are not willing to get them. You make it sound as if they are up and coming tests which are not available everywhere, but that is just not true. The radiographs for hips and elbows should be available at any veterinary clinic and, if they do not feel that their skills are up to getting readable films for OFA, they should be able to refer you somewhere that can. As a matter of fact, earlier in this thread there was a very kind member who has pointed you in the direction of somewhere which can do the radiographs, and both eye and heart specialists who can do those clearances. So there you have it, you can now add “elbows and other tests” because they ARE available and you know where to get them. 

It is disingenuous to say that “we have never had a dog fail any clearances or testing” when you do not complete the full complement of testing. I have never failed astronaut training because I have never done it. That does not make me an astronaut. 

You are at a crossroads. Prior to this conversation you could claim that you did not know about all the different tests required by the GRCA, or that you did but did not know where to get them. Neither of those is the case any longer. If you continue to test selectively in the face of this knowledge, the conclusions to be drawn are simple: you do not test because you do not want to spend the money, OR you do not test because you don’t want to risk a failure, OR you do test and there was a failure, so you chose not to submit it but bred anyway. None of these options is acceptable and they should cause puppy buyers to RUN the other way. The only way to live up to the expectation you advertise on your website is to obtain all required clearances on your dogs prior to any further breeding, and submit them, pass or fail, to OFA, with any dogs with failures being removed from breeding.


----------



## Matt Buck (Jan 2, 2018)

From Buck Family Farm:
Thank you all for your suggestions, comments, and constructive criticisms (and several unfair accusations).
We will use this as an opportunity to make us better.
Throughout this year we will be pursuing any OFA health clearances that we have not already obtained.
We are confident that our guys and gals will pass with no problems.
Also after all is said and done we will continue to honor our customers by providing outstanding quality Golden Retrievers at reasonable prices. 
Sincerely, 
Matt and Kelly Buck


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to see that you're going to pursue completing the minimum clearances recommended by the GRCA, will be waiting to see the good news reflected on your website & the results posted to OFA. With the desire to provide outstanding quality goldens at reasonable prices (right now they're a bit high considering incomplete clearances and lack of titles), I do hope you make this a priority over making any more goldens. Good luck!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

As a general tip for anyone looking for a puppy: please always go to the OFA site yourself and verify clearances— do not go by what it says on a breeder’s site or what they say to you in person/email. Sadly, people are not always honest.

https://www.ofa.org/

If you can’t figure it out, please let us know and we will help you verify.

Remember that even if you are buying “just a pet” you want your golden to come as close to the breed standard in every regard as possible—a field/show/performance type should conform to this standard. This way you are more likely to have a dog whose health, structure, and temperament make for a happy life.


----------



## SullyO (Feb 9, 2018)

*Our Experience*

I'd like to share with you our family's experience with this "breeder". We purchased a puppy from them in Sept of 2015 from an Autumn x Captain litter. In November of 2016 our dog fell ill, after much testing it was discovered that our dog suffered from lymphoma, he had severe kidney failure as a result. In January of 2017 we humanely euthanized our dog, it was a heart breaking experience to say the least. I would recommend watching their breeding practices over a course of a year or more and keep track of the litters they are reporting. Had I known then what I know now I would have never purchased a dog from them. I don't believe they were honest when I asked them about their practices of breeding or the history of Autumn. In fact they "retired" Autumn but she proceeded to have more litters, she had at least 4 more litters after the Fall 2015 litter. For the record, the Buck's did offer us a "replacement puppy" within two weeks of our dogs passing, we declined their offer.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe they can take some of the nearly $40,000 they are making off of their current four litters to actually do the full health certifications on their breeding dogs. They certainly could have at least gotten them done on their stud dogs by now but sadly I am doubting the intentions of this breeder to actually do the minimum testing for responsible breeding.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

from the website today- We are striving to improve the breed by gaining OFA hip clearances, genetic testing and careful breeding of our best dogs

so now they are attempting to make folks who find their site believe they have done testing but in reality it is tricky verbiage. Their Buckie still has no elbow clearance and his full sibling still failed hips even though elbows were done.. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1895753 His pedigree isn't even filled out on k9data. His sire has no hip/elbow clearances and his dam has no clearances whatever... 
Sedona Claret's sire and dam have no clearances, she has only hips. 
Those two make for a super risky breeding, so (back to intro on his first page) 'careful breeding of our best dogs' has some interesting implications. Are these the best dogs they have, how careful is this mating?
Thunder X Tiffany- he too is quite lacking, and she has no clearances at all. 

how is this improving the breed? Until people quit giving them money they are going to continue to put out danger puppies and break people's hearts. I wish this thread hadn't come back up today- it just makes me sad and angry that we invest time in education and it is ignored- especially when it is ignore by someone who is supposedly educating his own children.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Is this the guy that wants to be paid to visit? Even my A/C guy offers a free consultation!


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

This is truly so sad. I was hoping they would welcome the advice and information that was provided to them in order to get their dogs OFA'd. Their lack of doing so not only hurts the puppy buyers that come to them in hopes of getting a sound, healthy, well bred dog, but the dogs themselves. The testing is so easy to have performed and numerous suggestions of where to go in their general vicinity was provided to them when I reread the entire post. How disappointing to hear this news update today.


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

Just took a peek at their website and out of four upcoming litters, two of the moms have no certifications at all with one not even old enough for them yet as she won't be 2 years old until August and the other mom is well beyond old enough for OFA hip and elbow certifications, but doesn't have them. Then there are missing elbows on most of their dogs which can lead to confusion as to if they didn't have them done or did they fail on them? Again, just disappointing since they sounded like they were going to start doing them according to their own posts on this thread when I reread it.


----------



## Alfa1234 (Dec 12, 2019)

Silo said:


> Hello. This is my first post on the forum, but I have always come here for reliable information and advice. We recently lost our 10 year old Golden girl to hemangiosarcoma, and have been looking at breeders for a healthy puppy. I've searched through the different breeder threads on this forum, but did not find anything about this particular breeder on this site Buck Family Farm They have an upcoming litter due 12/28 for Buxton & Marzie, which might be of interest except when you go to look at the Dams & Sires, all have a link to their clearances, except for Marzie. This might be an oversight on their part, or maybe deliberate. I was hoping someone here might have better insight into whether or not this is a reliable breeder. Any help would be appreciated very much, Thank you in advance.





Silo said:


> Hello. This is my first post on the forum, but I have always come here for reliable information and advice. We recently lost our 10 year old Golden girl to hemangiosarcoma, and have been looking at breeders for a healthy puppy. I've searched through the different breeder threads on this forum, but did not find anything about this particular breeder on this site Buck Family Farm They have an upcoming litter due 12/28 for Buxton & Marzie, which might be of interest except when you go to look at the Dams & Sires, all have a link to their clearances, except for Marzie. This might be an oversight on their part, or maybe deliberate. I was hoping someone here might have better insight into whether or not this is a reliable breeder. Any help would be appreciated very much, Thank you in advance.


----------

